# Sunday Special - REP: Definitions



## luckytrim (Jul 28, 2019)

Sunday Special - REP; Definitions
It's Dictionary Day !

1. What 'rep' word means 'to put back in good condition after  damage'?
( 6 letters)
2. What 'rep' word refers to 'a quick, witty reply' or a  'series of such
replies'?
( 8 letters)
3. What 'rep' word is another term for 'meal'?
( 6 letters)
4. What 'rep' word means 'to revoke, cancel, or  annul'?
( 6 letters)
5. What 'rep' word means 'to drive or force  back'?
( 5 letters)
6. What 'rep' word means 'to feel sorry or conscience-stricken  for what one
has done wrong, or failed to do'?
( 6 letters)
7. What 'rep' word means 'a far-reaching, often indirect  effect of or
reaction to some event or action'?
( 12 or 13 letters - can be singular or plural)
8. What 'rep' word means 'well-filled or plentifully  supplied'?
( 7 letters)
9. What 7-letter 'rep' word means 'an exact copy of a work of  art'?
( 7 letters)
10. What 'rep' word means 'to lie at rest'?
( 6 letters)
11. What 'rep' word means 'postponement of a  penalty'?
( 8 letters)
12. What 'rep' word means 'to rebuke formally'?
( 9 letters)
13. What 'rep' word refers to 'a member of a class of  cold-blooded
vertebrates'?
( 7 letters)
14. What 'rep' word means 'distasteful, offensive,  disagreeable'?
( 9 letters)
15. What 'rep' word refers to 'one's standing or character in  the eyes of
others?
( 10 letters)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. repair
2. repartee
3. repast
4. repeal
5. repel
6. repent
7. repercussion, repercussions
8. replete
9. replica
10. repose
11. reprieve
12. reprimand, reprehend
13. reptile
14. repugnant, repulsive, repellent, repellant
15. reputation


----------

